# I think my reds are trying to breed



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

My 2 6inchers are really dark on there body and they are black around the head and gills and the tail is all black they keep looking down toward the gravel and start shaking real fast like there trying to move it and do alot of head shaking towards each other and wont leave that spot.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

They're definitely spawnning. Keep a good log!


----------



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

should I leave the tank light on


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

You are going to be a Dad


----------



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

wtf now the 5inchers are doing it are they just copying what they see I dont think they can breed at that size its like one big orgy in my tank :laugh:
who would of thought the 16 year old boy that couldnt breed guppys for his life has a breeding pair of red bellies :laugh:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

If they're on leave it on. Just let them be till they spawn. Didnt you read the sign they posted in front of your tank "Do not Disturb!"











pittbull breeder said:


> should I leave the tank light on
> [snapback]846503[/snapback]​


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

how big is your tank?


----------



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

55 g


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

keep us posted.


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

wow got any pics


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Does anyone know the survival rate of shipping red bellie fry's???? I moved both of my mated pairs cause they both laid eggs and what did they do in the tank I moved them to? They did it again. I'm gonna have too many fry at this point. I think as disturbing as it sounds that my two Female piranha are fines as hell in the piranha world cause the males never stop mating with them. This is the 3rd set of eggs these guys have depostited in 2 and half to 3 weeks! It's like kids on prom night in my damn tank!


----------

